# Tyson, my lovable little chap



## lima (Mar 24, 2008)

Please meet Tyson.









He is a rescue dog who was picked up as a stray and taken to the dog pound. He was then taken in by a rescue to save him being put to sleep. He was 18 months old. Tyson has come on in leaps and bounds since we have had him and is the perfect dog around the house. I have spent many months working on his recall, which was non-existent when I got him, but I am proud to say he is now 99% perfect when let off up the local woods. He is also now Chief Toy Tester for my on-line shop BonaFido Pet Supplies.

BonaFido Pet Supplies - Dog Equipment, Toys, Leads, Collars, Beds, Grooming
Lima's Pet Sitting/Pet Sitting/Surrey


----------



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

*He is a beauty ..*


----------



## lima (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you. He is a lovely boy.

BonaFido Pet Supplies - Dog Equipment, Toys, Leads, Collars, Beds, Grooming
Lima's Pet Sitting/Pet Sitting/Surrey


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

fantastic dog!

we also have a rescue, rescue dogs are the best


----------



## aishajane (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Tyson is gorgeous btw!

I really hope you dont mind but it wont let me make a new thread and Im after some advice!

Im a complete puppy/dog newbie as up until 2days ago ive never had one! My self, my partner and my son had been thinking about making the step for a while and on sunday drove over to a farm in response to an advert we had seen regarding beagle puppys!

Upon arrival we fell in love with a tiny little fella and were told they'd only hold onto him for a couple of days (with a deposit) as they'd had so much interest and all but 2 were now sold.

So being the softy i am, i impulsed and paid the deposit. Spent two days buying all the esentials and reading up on beagle pups before picking him up tuesday evening. 

We named him dylan, and he is gorgeous. Full of love and appeared to be playful and happy for 4 hour periods, sleeping the other 4. Had a sleepless night with tuesday, but last night after wrapping a ticking clock in my top (advice given on crying) he slept threw lovely. Hes been eating little amounts but as he is so so small and being new to this i hadnt thought much of it. 

I booked him in for his first injection this evening, however a few hours before i noticed he went extreamly quite and lothargic. He wouldnt come out of his basket and hasnt been overly active, which striked me as odd given how hes been since we brought him home. He then started to make gagging noises and was eventually sick, followed by quite a large amount of diahorrea. Ive taken him to the vets and theyve said he is extreamly dehydrated and stomach felt full (mentioned worms and more diahorrea). 
They said hed need to be kept on a drip over night and re evaluated tomorrow, but were very concerned as he is so tiny.

The people we brought him from seemed quite unwilling with information and simply said he was 10weeks, fully wormed and defleed. 

The date of birth they provided me with however, only makes him 8 weeks and 5days. Ive paid alot of money for a gorgeous little puppy that is now sat in a vets all on his own probably wondering where the hell we all are.

Although only had him 2days he has been extreamly clingy towards myself and my 9 year old son. (within an hour of being home he was following my son backwards and forwards around the house). He really has been a little star. Id never fully understood the emotion people seemed to carry towards their pets until today, i literally felt like id handed over and abandoned a child. 

Also with him only being with us 2 days, and being advised we would qalify for 4weeks pet insurance free before setting any up, we havent got any! 

I know you should always be prepared but i didnt expect two days in to be looking at a 140+ bill. Obviously i couldnt say no to his treatment as i want him fighting fit asap, but i am worried about where i will find the money.

Feel terrible.

Any advice suggestions anything would be most welcome.

Thank you,

Aisha. (a sad, puppy novice!)


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

What a beautiful boy! sounds like he has a very loving home


----------



## Hagrid (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to say rescuing him was a fantastic thing to do. He looks very happy!


----------



## lima (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I love him to bits.

Julie
bonafido-petsupplies.co.uk
limaholland.wix.com/limaspetsitting


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Tyson is such a handsome boy. Good thing he is now doing great. 
I recommend you to get a dog from a local rescue shelter than buying from a pet shelter. In that way, you will save a life.


----------

